# Camo question



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

I am new to hunting and am getting all my gear together. I am kinda torn on camo though. I would like to get something light weight (so I can layer under it, would hate to get something heavy and sweat the whole time) that would be more general purpose. I want to both waterfowl and big game hunt and it would be great if I could get just one setup for both hunts. I was looking at Realtree AP because I read that it was the most "all purpose" camo, but I wanted to get your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was very pleased with PredatorCamo Brown Deception this year. I'll bet it would work in most waterfowl situations also. I bought the polyester henley shirt and it was nice and airy. In the morning I wore a wool undershirt underneath and that kept me warm until the sun came out. They sell this camo at Smith & Edwards and also at Cabela's. It's also online. 
http://predatorcamo.com/Home/ViewPatternImage/6598


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For an all purpose camoflauge, you can't beat M2D. I use it for every hunt there is.
http://m2dcamo.com/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This post will get everyones input as we all have our own idea as to what is best. I am fond of one made in Wyoming called Grouse Wing Camo and I really like their slogan "Look like prey, hunt like a predator". Before you buy, check these guys out.
http://www.grousewingcamo.com/

There is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Predator, asat, and if you have enough 20's to light your camp fire with id go with kui. Not sure if thats what it's called or not but its expensive and great looking camo. Nock off if sitka crap


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

craigire said:


> it would be great if I could get just one setup


 :shock: I do not understand this


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What is meant is they want to purchase one set of camo that will cover all of their hunting activities from deer to ducks and everything in between.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

Ya I still don't get it. Why would you only want one set of camo? I love camo like the average girl loves shoes


----------



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, maybe some day I will get into camo that much (as much as my wife is into her shoes). Thanks for the tips everyone, lots of good stuff to look at.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

kuiu.com The founder of kuiu, also founded Sitka. If you are a fan of merino wool, its a good way to go. Their Primeflex fabric is nice stuff too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One setup is a little difficult as it gets dirty, stinky, sweaty, muddy and then still have three days of hunting. I normally get the stuff on clearance at Wal-Mart in December and have 4 outfits at a very small fraction of what lots of folks spend on one outfit. For archery hunting I like to have darker pants and lighter bottoms. For waterfowl it seems like most are too dark of colors for what are the normal surroundings IMHO.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Kings camo is good. They have mountain shadow and desert shadow that seem to work in most situations. I also love Max-1, as well as the Predator Camo. I also do like Huge says and buy some from Wally world. A good all around camo is the old military style as well as the woodland. Sitka gear is way to over priced IMO. But some like it too.
Listen to me I sound like that girl with all the shoes. Do you want to go shopping for camo? :mrgreen:


----------

